

Unfit For Office Because She Plays World of Warcraft - aaronharnly
http://kotaku.com/5948987/maine-democrat-is-supposedly-unfit-for-office-because-she-loves-poisoning-and-stabbing-in-world-of-warcraft

======
fjorder
After some experience with MMO's I came to the following conclusion:

You can either be a "winner" online or offline. You can only choose one.

If she can do a stellar job while devoting a large portion of her time to a
video-game, more power to her, but the odds are stacked against that actually
being the case!

------
ebzlo
She's level 68 (I think that's now 22 levels shy of the level cap), which any
gamer can tell you, means she plays anything from a lot.

